# Help?



## joey (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm new here and to be honest the only reason I joined was because I know I have a problem, but don't know what to do about it. I'm 17 and a junior in high school. Problem with me is I'm extremely asocial, so I have no friends. I've told my mom about having suicidal thoughts but she sort of brushed it off, I've had these thoughts since I was at least 14, and they've become casual conversations with myself like, "Oh, maybe today I'll overdose..." or something. I haven't attempted yet.. but I've come very close. I don't know whether it's depression or bipolar, because I've had those hypomanic episodes before, I don't do anything extreme, but I feel like I've been cured of a disease when I get them. I had one last summer that lasted a long time, then a couple weeks ago I had one that lasted maybe a week or so. But because my parents don't seem to care, or are in denial, or whatever reason it is, I don't know what I can do. I've asked before for a doctor's appointment to at least discuss it, but that never happened either. I'd like to hear suggestions, because I'm afraid I'm approaching the end and it's finally time to find help outside of my little world. Thanks to anyone who bothers to read this too.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd like to say that it really shows a strength and maturity to realise that you may soon be in danger from yourself, and searching for help, before you find yourself in a difficult situation.  
If you feel that your parents are not taking your situation as seriously as you would like them to do, i would suggest making a doctors apt for yourself.  They will have a variety of information about organisations that you can then contact.  
This may, in a round about way, help your parents to realize how serious you find your situation, too.
Please let me know how you get on.


----------



## cm (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi joey and welcome to the forum.
I was wondering if there is a good school counsellor or teacher that you feel you could talk with to discuss what you're going through?
I had my first depression when I was in high school too (many years ago).  It was very scary, lonely and difficult to find effective help, so I kind of know how you feel as I remember it well.  My parents didn't want to talk about stuff like that either.  
I hope you will let us know how you're doing and if you are finding some support at school or in the community.
cm


----------



## ThatLady (May 1, 2005)

I, too, would suggest seeing your school counsellor, if one is available. If not, call your family doctor yourself. If your parents don't understand, or don't want to face the fact that there may be a problem, you need to take the situation into your own hands. It's your life, hon, and it's important.


----------

